
CSS Reference - saranshk
https://cssreference.io/
======
wkillerud
A lot of the CSS properties documented on MDN (reference of all properties
available [1]) come with interactive examples, for instance background-color
and flex to pick two random samples. There are great introductions to CSS
concepts in general on MDN as well (flexbox, grid).

Contributions to MDN are welcome. All you need is an account, and their
reference reads more like documentation and less like an ad :)

[1]: [https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/CSS/Reference](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/CSS/Reference)

~~~
est31
> All you need is an account

You can even log-in via GitHub nowadays.

------
amanzi
The author of this site is also the author of Bulma
([https://bulma.io/](https://bulma.io/)) - my goto CSS framework. He's also
created another similar site for HTML:
[https://htmlreference.io/](https://htmlreference.io/)

------
megous
[https://github.com/jgthms/css-reference](https://github.com/jgthms/css-
reference)

------
yesenadam
The first page I looked at, for align-content, says:

The remaing space is 150px

[https://cssreference.io/property/align-
content/](https://cssreference.io/property/align-content/)

Also, I lead a fairly ad-free life, so there's way too many ads for me to
consider using it regularly - those fixed-on-the-screen ones are especially
intrusive. A shame as it looks like a good idea.

~~~
bromuro
I don’t get the 150px things your are saying - what do you mean?

~~~
oneeyedpigeon
It's a typo: "remaing" instead of "remaining"

------
wrestlerman
Cool, but slow. Couldn't all the data be packed into frontend? Waiting even a
sec to check out some property is impractical.

------
johnfiles
This is really useful - bookmarked.

